# Look What Fell Off the Mustard Truck



## Dane Fuller (May 15, 2012)

I ordered this thing on Friday from ToolNut and it was delivered today. Now all I gotta do is run the 220!
[attachment=5595]


----------



## arkie (May 15, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I ordered this thing on Friday from ToolNut and it was delivered today. Now all I gotta do is run the 220!



Sweet! Our turning club has one of those. I'm envious, but LOML says I don't need lathe #4 just yet.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

What is that? I'm going to guess it can launch a rocket to the moon or something. I want one. Heck I even want the Alcatraz-looking corner! 

Good on ya really you're going to enjoy that! 

(and we're going to enjoy the pics)


----------



## Brink (May 15, 2012)

Nice!

Is it from the toolnut in NY?


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2012)

Congrats, Dane!

Kevin, that corner is where Dane goes when he's in 'time out'!:naughty:


----------



## Twig Man (May 15, 2012)

Congrats! Its time to get some sawdust on that clean floor


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats-next time though we need some chips or at least sawdust on floor. You guys and gals with the clean floors amaze me-I just walk into my shop and it gets dirty.


----------



## BarbS (May 15, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I ordered this thing on Friday from ToolNut and it was delivered today. Now all I gotta do is run the 220!



Wow! Congratulations, Dane. You're going to have fun!


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, folks!



Brink said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is it from the toolnut in NY?



Brink,
That's the one. Give 'em a call. Ask for Tom.


----------



## Brink (May 16, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks, folks!
> 
> Brink,
> That's the one. Give 'em a call. Ask for Tom.



Nice store, nice people, too. They're 4 miles from me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2012)

I am so envious, I want one so bad! But it is not in the budget. I have a monster burl that I am saving for the day that I can get on one of those. Enjoy your new tool and fill that corner with chips!


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 16, 2012)

Brink said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, folks!
> ...



If I lived 4 miles from them I'd be broke & destitute... :doh:


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 16, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I am so envious, I want one so bad! But it is not in the budget. I have a monster burl that I am saving for the day that I can get on one of those. Enjoy your new tool and fill that corner with chips!



Greg,
This wasn't in the budget either. The tax man was nice to us this year and my wonderful wife gave the nod. I sell a few pieces out of my store so it will wind up helping next year...


----------



## davidgiul (May 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats-next time though we need some chips or at least sawdust on floor. You guys and gals with the clean floors amaze me-I just walk into my shop and it gets dirty.


Mike1950,
There are basically 2 types of people in this world: anal retentive and anal expulsive. I think the titles are self explanatory. Alas you and I are the latter and Cougar is most definitely the former. My philosophy on cleaning is why bother since I am gonna mess it up anyway. Of course it gets to the point where I can't find anything and then I am forced to break out the broom(Missus Cougar's favorite mode of transportation).
Back to the thread:
That is a beautiful machine and I dig the supports for the workbench. That workbench is almost as purdy as Cougar's.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 16, 2012)

Haha thanks, David. I think...

To those that think I'm a clean freak, you couldn't be farther from the truth. It took 6 hours to get the shop clean enough to find a spot for that thing! Trust me, as soon as the wiring is finished, I'll have the shop in proper disarray within minutes. 

Maybe I'll start a dirty shop thread then...


----------



## davidgiul (May 16, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Haha thanks, David. I think...
> 
> To those that think I'm a clean freak, you couldn't be farther from the truth. It took 6 hours to get the shop clean enough to find a spot for that thing! Trust me, as soon as the wiring is finished, I'll have the shop in proper disarray within minutes.
> 
> Maybe I'll start a dirty shop thread then...


I would be tempted, but wouldn't that be like showing pictures of our wives sans clothes?:davidguil:
After Edit: That truly was a compliment. I like using whatever is at hand to get the job done.


----------



## TimR (May 16, 2012)

That's NUTHIN short of a shameless gloat! 
Nice score


----------



## Brink (May 16, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> If I lived 4 miles from them I'd be broke & destitute... :doh:



Haha, I am broke and destitute, and kills me I can't shop there more often. 

But someday I'll be wealthy :)


----------



## davidgiul (May 17, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I ordered this thing on Friday from ToolNut and it was delivered today. Now all I gotta do is run the 220!


Yo Kevin, 
What's the record likes for a post? Looks like we might have one with ole Mustard.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Yo Kevin,
> What's the record likes for a post? Looks like we might have one with ole Mustard.



I have a lever that recounts likes and I think it shows stats but I have never pulled it. My luck it would wipe out all the likes. 


I think I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Betty (May 17, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I ordered this thing on Friday from ToolNut and it was delivered today. Now all I gotta do is run the 220!



I'm jealous!


----------



## davidgiul (May 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Kevin,
> ...


Aw come on. Aks one of your computer geeks and then pull the lever.:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...




I just asked my developer what it does. He said "It only updates like counts no stats, but it has a bug. Anytime you throw that lever it also turns off all power to Hawaii's fourth largest island." 

Since I don't know anyone who lives there might as well throw it. 


:wasntme:

:wasntme2:


----------



## davidgiul (May 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Yep. Throw the lever.Yeah


----------

